# acceptance rate



## Sam023 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi 

Recently, I was told that every time you ignore a ping your rating goes down .01. Is this true?

Thanks


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Sam023 said:


> Hi
> 
> Recently, I was told that every time you ignore a ping your rating goes down .01. Is this true?
> 
> Thanks


No. Your rating is simply a mathematical average of your rated trips. If you had two 4 star and eight 5 star that is a total of 48÷10 (no of trips) for a total of 4.8


----------



## Kristr90 (Sep 19, 2015)

It doesn't affect your rating but I believe it affects your acceptance rate. If you do it a couple times it will sign you off I guess as a punishment.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

They calculate your acceptance rate daily or weekly. It's not a running average. On your weekly summary (if we're still getting those) it will tell you your acceptance rate for that week. I've been told we're supposed to stay above 80%. But I know lots of drivers are lower.


----------



## Kristr90 (Sep 19, 2015)

Coachman I got my weekly summary Thurs this week which I think is later than normal?


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Kristr90 said:


> Coachman I got my weekly summary Thurs this week which I think is later than normal?


Monday was a holiday.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I just checked. My last summary was for the week ending Jan 4th.


----------



## kevin dang (Jan 9, 2016)

if you ignore a ping or accept a ping and cancel ur rating goes down


----------



## Aga Muhlach (Jan 8, 2016)

I've read of drivers getting logged off for cancelling 5 rides. I never heard of logged off due to non-acceptance.


----------



## kevin dang (Jan 9, 2016)

I cancel and log off like 100x they did not give me a cool down timer to log back in.. but im 100% sure they drop your rating


----------



## Kristr90 (Sep 19, 2015)

I have definitely gotten logged off for not accepting pings, maybe 2 or 3 in a row. I didn't realize it at first and looked at the app and sure enough I got logged off.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Not accepting pings can get you logged off, it doubles as a check to make sure you didn't just accidentally leave yourself logged in. Here the limit is two, after two passes you get logged out automatically, but you can just relog back in.

There have been instances where drivers were logged out for too many cancels and weren't allowed to log back in for a set amount of time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2016)

The time Uber makes sure the rider waits and does not cancel, that will be the time i accept every request. From my experience, there is no point accepting requests, if

You are more than 5 minutes away,
Drive in opposite direction,
Are in right turn line, when you should turn left,
Rider would be on opposite road side,
And many more.
It's a waste of time accepting those rides. 9/10 rider will cancel anyway and in worst cenario even rate you down with a comment that you did not drive directly to destinations.

Riders expect you to break traffic rules so they don't need to wait 2 minutes, otherwise, they just cancel.

While i agree with the idea of making it easy for riders to get a ride, i disagree with the way Uber is training riders to be rude take their impatience out on driver's time and money.

Hence, yes Uber, make it fair for both ends, and I'll accept every request.

Until then, there are sooo many requests I won't accept any longer and I don't care about my acceptance rate. I care about fairness and people not wasting my time and money. I don't need Uber. Uber needs quality drivers


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

my question is if you have a rider already, and uberpool goes off while riding does this affect acceptance rate? i had 2 riders and it pinged 3 times in a row.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Aga Muhlach said:


> I've read of drivers getting logged off for cancelling 5 rides. I never heard of logged off due to non-acceptance.


I heard non acceptance, if too much, can lead to deactivation.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Justanotherdriver said:


> The time Uber makes sure the rider waits and does not cancel, that will be the time i accept every request. From my experience, there is no point accepting requests, if
> 
> You are more than 5 minutes away,
> Drive in opposite direction,
> ...


I've been in each of the listed scenarios and never thought about the ratings consequences. The ratings are just such BS as I was a 4.81 and am now down to a 4.77 because why?? 104 rated trips out of 169 and 89 5 stars. Clueless as to why, I don't even care so I just carry on until I can do way better.


----------



## Aga Muhlach (Jan 8, 2016)

Some ppl are just as wholes. They're comparing rideshare rating to Yelp reviewing, thinking a 4* is actually a good rating. What they don't realize is that too many 4's will lead to the possibility of deactivation. I repeat--they are as wholes (paxs that is).


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Aga Muhlach said:


> Some ppl are just as wholes. They're comparing rideshare rating to Yelp reviewing, thinking a 4* is actually a good rating. What they don't realize is that too many 4's will lead to the possibility of deactivation. I repeat--they are as wholes (paxs that is).


Right about the ratings comparison,


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2016)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> I heard non acceptance, if too much, can lead to deactivation.


Wow! Do you have any additional info on how severe it has to be for deactivation?

I skip quite a few pings because they are just too far. I wish we could see our acceptance rate so we could keep up with it.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Super Bug said:


> Wow! Do you have any additional info on how severe it has to be for deactivation?
> 
> I skip quite a few pings because they are just too far. I wish we could see our acceptance rate so we could keep up with it.


I am just a wannabe driver hoping to sign up in the next several months. Maybe experienced drivers can weigh in on this?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Justanotherdriver said:


> The time Uber makes sure the rider waits and does not cancel, that will be the time i accept every request. From my experience, there is no point accepting requests, if
> 
> You are more than 5 minutes away,
> Drive in opposite direction,
> ...


If I followed these guidelines I'd never get a ride.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Coachman said:


> If I followed these guidelines I'd never get a ride.


Sad, but true.


----------

